# Bud light Rodeo



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Guys,

Could you explain to me the cash awards at the bottom of the King Mackeral Prize. It says 200, 100, 50 then 100 for small boat. What does this mean Thank you.


----------



## Buck Wild (Feb 2, 2008)

These are the calcutta's, or side bets, you have the option to get in. You will only be competing with other who choose to get in the $50, $100, or $200 calcuttas, instead of everyone in the tournament.


----------



## 1st mate on natural lite (Oct 11, 2011)

Its where u make the money if u happen 2 place


----------

